

Apple Patent Could Make iPhone Cases Obsolete - blaze33
http://mashable.com/2013/03/21/apple-patent-iphone-case/

======
blaze33
This is a reaction wheel[1]. 10 ten years ago during my studies I did a
presentation of how they're used by spacecraft for attitude control[2].

Never thought I could have one in my pocket someday! ^^

    
    
      [1]: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reaction_wheel
      [2]: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Attitude_control

